# iPad2: which color will you get and why?



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm trying to decide which color to go with; I kind of like the new white, but I'm used to my black iPad, and not sure if I will welcome (or regret) a change.

I know that on my Kindle, I prefer the graphite color of my K3  to the white K2 that I had.

What are your considerations for your iPad color, and which one are you going to get?


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I am in the same boat, white or black.  I did find that I like the white K3 over the graphite K3 so am happy with switching back to the white.  as for the ipad I am still thinking on whether or not to get the new one or just stay with what I have. My laptop has the white edge around the screen and while there is some bleedthrough on the light you don't really notice it except in a dark area and even then it fades out with what I am doing on the screen.  I am not sure if that would work for the ipad or if it would be too big of a distraction especially at night when using it.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

If I get one, it would be black.  I hate white gadgets as they show dirt to easy, have more risk of the plastic discoloring over time.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> If I get one, it would be black. I hate white gadgets as they show dirt to easy, have more risk of the plastic discoloring over time.


The device is glass, so it shouldn't discolor. And it's so smooth/shiny that even the black one still shows everything.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I know, my girlfriend has an iPad.  It shows smudges etc. readily, but I think white would show things a lot more noticeably.

Even that aside, I just hate white gadgets in general.   I always go for black if available, with silver as a back up.  If not in those colors I'll usually opt for another brand as I don't want white or other colors for a gadget as things in blue, green, red etc. have a toy-like feel to them for me.


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

Prior to the reveal today I thought I would want the white if available but now that i have seen it, I think I will stick with black. I like how the screen disappears into the edges rather than having a white frame. Now if I can just decide on a smart case color....


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

_I don't know if I will spring for the new iPad, although I am glad they kept the price points the same. I would though probably opt for the black. My first iPod was white and it still looks fine, but I usually gravitate to black devices. _


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Black for me, thanks.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

Until I saw them, I was sure I wanted a black one.  But, the white does look much better than I thought it would.

Still, I'll most likely get black...unless I talk myself out of it.  (yeah, right)


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

When I first saw the white I liked it, but given a choice I would get the black again.  When the iPad is turned off, or in sleep mode I prefer the all black face.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Whenever I get the money together for one I'll be getting a black one.  The white just doesn't look good to me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

Black.

White looks like its a toy.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I prefer dark colors so I don't have to worry about leaving smudgy fingerprints.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Smudgy fingerprints will show up more on a dark surface than a lighter one. Of course that is what screen protectors are for besides protecting against marks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

I changed my mind, going with white. I have nothing white and I might be more compelled to use it if it were more toy like


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I can't decide and I'm in El Paso right now. I wish I could actually see them side by side. I really like the white, but love my black iPhone. Just can't make up my mind.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I bought the white one.  It is a little strange to get used to but I like it


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I ordered the white color.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I finally decided and bought the white one. It was a hard decision, but it was my first choice when looking at them.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I went with the black and love it! The white looks nice, but the black is less distracting for me.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I got white and have absolutely no regrets!

Melissa


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

meljackson said:


> I got white and have absolutely no regrets!
> 
> Melissa


I'm happy to hear this. I loved the look of the white online.


----------

